# 2008 Post your Flashlight photography and collection.



## light_emitting_dude

I guess I get the honor of starting this years thread!

:wave:

Now lets get some Flashlight eye candy posted!
Please keep in mind the maximum permitted size is 800 x 600 pixels.


----------



## light_emitting_dude

Here is mine.....


----------



## Derek Dean

Well, I'm a musician and I collect bass guitars (which tends to be a rather expensive pastime), so my flashlight collection is by necessity rather limited ....... however, these 3 lights fit my needs superbly and go with me out into the world each and every day where they get used..... a lot.

My EDC





My one larger light is a Don Shock modded 3D Mag with a Cree Q2 LED and an Electro Lumens IQ switch.


----------



## DM51

light_emitting_dude said:


> Here is mine.....


l.e.dude, your photos are too big - the CPF limit is 800 x 600 pixels. 

Please would you resize them.


----------



## alantch

My modest collection atm.





SF M6, Mini-HID, 6P+SRTH, G2+KL3, SF L1 Cree, Novatac 85P


----------



## light_emitting_dude

DM51 said:


> l.e.dude, your photos are too big - the CPF limit is 800 x 600 pixels.
> 
> Please would you resize them.


----------



## DM51

Thanks for doing that. Nice pics.


----------



## sizzlechest

In the true spirit of CPF I would like to introduce the wall-o-maglites:




Solid Colors:




Remainder of stock light collection & fuschia / light pink collection:




Some misc stock lights & burgundy red / old school black collection:




Bronze / copper collection extras:




Flamebrainz collection:




Custom wood mags done by CPF member "WILL":




Custom finished / Custom Plated / Powder Coated Lights / Splash anodized




Custom machined and HA3 coated collection:




Modified collection: (my worker bees)



[/QUOTE]

For those of you who are interested in finding out more about maglite collecting please visit the collection thread at: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147541


----------



## TaschenlampeMann

My little batch of 1x123 lights.


----------



## houtex

Here's some of mine, missing is my Rayovac 3c,Mag 2d with terralux,Fenix T1 and RockRiver 1xAA




Surefire E1L,A19 on a VG1,A19 on a VG2,INOVA X1,one with reflector one with optic,INOVA T2,and 2 Neoca BL's,the shiny one is a flat tail.


----------



## RichS

Here are a few I purchased in Q4 of last year :sick2:...thanks CPF!! 

- Fenix P3D RB 100
- Deree CL1H
- Deree DBS
- Olight T10 Q5
- Olight T20 Q5
- Wolf-Eyes Defender Q2
- Wolf-Eyes Sniper Q5
- Tiablo A8s Q5
- Tiablo A1
- SureFire L1 Cree
- SureFire C2
- Streamlight TL-3 (Carley hotwired)
- NiteCore Defender Infinity
- Dexlight 1.0
- Regalight WT1


----------



## toby_pra

Hi Volks!

Here are some Pictures from my little Beauties...

from left to right

1. Orb Raw NS with blue Trit
2. Gatlight V3 Tuxedo
3. Aleph 1 with 4 blueTrits and Ti-Bezel, Ti-Clip
4. Aleph 3 modded by Icarus with 7 green Trits and Ti-Bezel, Ti-Clip

and in the other Picture below an HDS modded with SSC P4 





















or something like that

Gatlight V1 Pila SS


----------



## nein166

*My case with my lights (minus one at work)*






*My Alephs*






*Surefires, Mods and MRV*






*Mags, and my hotwire 6v running off 2 18650 (count down to )*


----------



## Esthan

Pre Production NovaTac 120P


----------



## icecube

Peak Carribean 3W Luxeon, battered keychain ARC AAA-P rev 4, a keeper ARC-P, same thing. 

































Nice little goblin in the Peak eh? Heh. :sick2: That Palm is my lovely old Palm IIIxe, I don't use it much anymore, I don't wanna break it and  goes all my memories of it. The white beamshot in the bathroom is about how bright the Peak is. The one projected onto the wall is too blueish, it's not like that. Hard to capture good beamshots on camera...

Tell me what ya think, eh?:twothumbs I EDC the Peak.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Here is my entire collection, and considering I've been at it for over 2 years I think it's pretty modest.






From left to right (top first,then middle,then bottom)
-20 Million CP Spotlight 
-Sam's Power On Board HID

-Maglite 3D LED 
-Generic 30 LED 3D Light 
-Totes LED Umbrella 
-Stanley Tripod LED Light 
-Rayovac 3C Cree 
-Maglite 2C ROP Low
-Lightwave 3C 
-Energizer Swivel 4LED Light 
-2AA Emergency Light 
-Streamlight 4AA Luxeon
-Taskforce 2C Cree 
-Energizer 2AA 1LED 
-Nitecore Raidfire Spear 
-Streamlight Stylus 
-Energizer 2AAA Inspection Light 
-Princeton Tec 40
-Regalight WT1 V.2
-LRI Proton Pro 
-Nitecore Defender Infitity 
-Olight T10 Q5 
-Generic 9 LED Light 3AAA Light 
-Fenix EO 

-Coleman Exponent 4AA Lantern
-Osram Golden Dragon 4AA Lantern 
-Energizer 2AAA 3 LED Headlamp 
-Tikka Plus Headlamp 
-Princeton Tec EOS 
-Zebrelight H50 Q5


----------



## ernsanada

I have a lot more lights than these shown.

When I get motivated I will take more pictures and add to this post.

My 1AA Lights











My CR123 Lights











My 2 CR123 Light's











2CR123 or 18650











New Lights and some old






Anglehead Lights






2AA Lights


----------



## 2xTap

Well, here is a bunch of mine................


















































































































































2xTap


----------



## qarawol

My dinky Eveready Collection.

corner/angle view...









Top view...









Njoy...


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon

There are some nice pics in this thread. Here are some of mine:

The classic SF A2:





A newly acquired Exolion SS (apparently the last one sold):





A stock, unmolested U60GT:





Nautilus:





PD-S:


----------



## roymail

Awesome, guys! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MorpheusT1

Nice collection guys 


One note,
Please dont quote pictures.It clutters up the thread 
I love to see all your collections,but not the same pictures over and over.



Will add some of mine when i get the time.


Benny


----------



## Cuso

A few recent upgrades..


----------



## DM51

Mswisher, I have edited your post to remove that enormous quote of 2xtap’s post. It was completely unnecessary to include it. It is sufficient to make your comment - you do not need to post an avalanche of photos for the second time so that people have to scroll through them all over again.

2xtap, your pictures are nice ones, but that is a LOT of them. This thread should be confined to a *few* of peoples' best pics, not an entire album. 

I do not want to have to put a precise restriction on the number of photos allowed, but a guide to a reasonable number would be 3 or 4. Please try to confine yourselves to that, and we’ll see how it goes.


----------



## sledhead

Here's my meager collection.


----------



## nc987

SO heres my most updated list with most Surefire Lights, two darpas and a couple of next torch lights that i dont remember the model name. And then lastly my HF HID.


----------



## ScubaSnyder

Some pictures




































Not a flashlight but I like this picture!


----------



## Kiessling

What's that evil looking bug? Is it hungry? Why is it pink? I mean ... is it female?


----------



## ScubaSnyder

Kiessling said:


> What's that evil looking bug? Is it hungry? Why is it pink? I mean ... is it female?



It is an antlion, not sure on the sex didn't get that far, but its purple from the sand I was rearing it in.


----------



## Tubor

haha! Cool! I used to keep antlions. A very interesting pet. And a good way to to get rid of the occasional ant.


----------



## DM51

LOL, purple sand?? Looks like it could be a GITD bug. Vicious-looking pincers - I wouldn't want a bite from it.


----------



## zipplet

My growing collection:




















Still hardly any incandescents (and the ones I do have are very old)...


----------



## Draven451

Holy Crap! ........ That is the only thing I could think of to say viewing some of the collections on this thread!

Makes my puny collection look bad


----------



## fresnorich

Family Photo:
Maglite 4D w/ Terralux MiniStar5, Maglite 2C w/ Terralux MiniStar5 Extreme, 2 Mini Maglites, 2 Dorcy Hawkeyes, Dorcy 3AAA 1W w/ optical lens, Fenix T1, Fenix P2D, Fenix L0D, Fenix L1D body and tail and end cap, Fenix L2d body


----------



## fresnorich




----------



## DM51

fresnorich, your pic in post #35 is too big. The maximum permitted size is 800 x 600 pixels. Please resize it.


----------



## fresnorich

DM51 said:


> fresnorich, your pic in post #35 is too big. The maximum permitted size is 800 x 600 pixels. Please resize it.


----------



## Illum

Kiessling said:


> What's that evil looking bug? Is it hungry? Why is it pink? I mean ... is it female?



:lolsign: evil looking 
its actually a larvae of a fly
there are two common species of antlion larvaes...ones that digs funnels and ones who live above ground. that one look like its the above ground species as they appear to be larger

heres my growing number of surefires, theres a A2 and a E2E missing from the picture
[and yes, I swapped bezels between the E1e and the L4, the L4 now runs LFMN03+2xCR123A]


----------



## ScubaSnyder

Illum_the_nation said:


> :lolsign: evil looking
> its actually a larvae of a fly
> there are two common species of antlion larvaes...ones that digs funnels and ones who live above ground. that one look like its the above ground species as they appear to be larger
> 
> heres my growing number of surefires, theres a A2 and a E2E missing from the picture
> [and yes, I swapped bezels between the E1e and the L4, the L4 now runs LFMN03+2xCR123A]


 

Antlions are actually in the order neuroptera meaning lacewing, the anlion pictured is from the family [SIZE=-1]Myrmeleontidae. Also, this one digs a pit, but if food is scarce they will go above ground to hunt, usually hiding under minimal soil. [/SIZE]


----------



## Illum

:thanks: for the correction


----------



## HBlight

RichS said:


>


 
I loved this case!!! 
Could you please let me know the make and model. I would like to get one for me.
Thank you 

HBlight
***No Guns***No Firearms***


----------



## Illum

HBlight said:


> I loved this case!!!
> Could you please let me know the make and model. I would like to get one for me.
> Thank you
> 
> HBlight
> ***No Guns***No Firearms***



its most likely a pelican case...yeah, same company as the light
its hard to find other brands that has the same quality

I'm inclined to say its a 1470 but I'm not sure


----------



## photorob

I don't think it is a pelican case. I think it's just a flat gun case. a pelican case of that size has a much better build quality . Oring sealed edges. Large hinged back. unless it's an older model I also don't think pelican cases have corner fabric straps to stop the lid. I own the 1450 and thats definitely not it. I think the 1470 is a laptop case.


----------



## RichS

HBlight said:


> I loved this case!!!
> Could you please let me know the make and model. I would like to get one for me.
> Thank you
> 
> HBlight
> ***No Guns***No Firearms***



Sure HBlight,

It is a DBS Sports three pistol case I got from Gander Mountain. I really like this case so far. I was able to customize the foam to fit my lights perfectly, and it locks as well.

Here's a link to the one I have:

http://www.adgsports.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=108&products_id=517

I would highly recommend it.

-Rich


----------



## Cuso

OK heres the new arrival, Novatac 120P-B...notice how the factory bezel somehow fell under the Dremel. I have no idea how it happened..


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Thats a real nice light!


----------



## precisionworks

Upper knife - Benchmade 690, stabilized hardwood & carbon fibre handle, blue Ti liners, 154 CM stainless blade.

Upper light - Muyshondt Nautilus Black HA

Lower knife - Chris Reeve Large Sebenza, 6A14V Ti handles, S30V stainless blade.

Lower light - NovaTac 120P, S/N 13045


----------



## Chuck289

Finally I can join the A2 club!


----------



## DM51

Cuso, that is stunning work on that bezel - beautiful job. Is it really the stock bezel with the black coating polished off? It must have taken great patience to achieve that superb finish. Very fine indeed. 



Cuso said:


> OK heres the new arrival, Novatac 120P-B...notice how the factory bezel somehow fell under the Dremel. I have no idea how it happened..


----------



## HBlight

RichS said:


> http://www.adgsports.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=108&products_id=517
> 
> -Rich


 
Rich,
Thank you for the link.

HBlight
***No Guns***No Firearms***


----------



## Drywolf

Novatac 120p
ARC GS





:thanks:


----------



## Lite_me

Now that's a cool pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cuso

DM51 said:


> Cuso, that is stunning work on that bezel - beautiful job. Is it really the stock bezel with the black coating polished off? It must have taken great patience to achieve that superb finish. Very fine indeed.


Thanks for the compliment!! I used the black emery compound with the felt wheels, it takes that parkerizing right off, and leaves quite a shine. I could have left it like it was , but I applied some of the green stuff with the cloth wheel and voila!! i had no idea stainless steel could achieve such a shine. I'm going after the clip tomorrow...will post the results. :naughty:


----------



## houtex

Tomahawk MC,Novatac 120T BK, Aleph A19 on Vital Gear FB1.


----------



## PinarelloOnly

More pics at my photoblog. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Member

My small Surefire collection...






You can´t have too many M6


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Team Member said:


> My small Surefire collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can´t have too many M6



Arrrrghh.... 

Yes you can! You have to give me one!


----------



## Illum

Small huh?

just a "small" collection you say?:devil:

I see milk


----------



## katsyonak

In that case my M6 collection is definitely small... Just zero M6s :mecry:

Beautiful collection you got there, Team Member :thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero

I dont have a big collection as of yet, but that will change soon....lol....waiting for the UF C3 stainless steel to get here to add to the pic.....


----------



## skalomax

Still waiting on my Milky M392 HA 2C Maglite. :devil:
I also really like the new '08 Inovas.


----------



## alfreddajero

Nice collection you have there man......


----------



## Illum

the old KL3 looks ridiculously big on that E2L :wow:


----------



## Olaf_S

Can`t translate this correct into english.

It`s a german slogan.

"Man, are those thick man"




















































Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Illum

Olaf_S said:


> Can`t translate this correct into english.
> 
> It`s a german slogan.
> 
> "Man, are those thick man"



I take it you couldn't resist the aroma and started eating the props before the shot was over?


----------



## toby_pra

Hey Olaf!

I'd really would like to see how bright these ****manns are?!


----------



## Cuso

Olaf, those look very tasty, whats that marshmallow?? Darn I'm hungry now..brb


----------



## katsyonak

They look like Chocolate-coated marshmallow treats to me.


----------



## KeyGrip

Olaf, is that a different colored emitter in the center?


----------



## Olaf_S

KeyGrip said:


> Olaf, is that a different colored emitter in the center?




From the Sceptre`s threat:
"I have a few Sceptre's that will be available in a few days. If anyone is interested please PM me. All the new Sceptre's feature a single RED center emitter. This helps outdoor color rendtion and also helps lower the VF of the Q5 LED's.

Mac"


And
I think marshmallow (?) is correct. Chocolate-Kiss 

Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Illum

Just took this today, with a couple new additions [my E1e is absent ]


----------



## alfreddajero

Awesome collection....which one do you carry with at all times.


----------



## Illum

Alternate between an A2 and a L4, I have a E1e converted to a TW4 as spare but its in a pair of pants somewhere between my room and the laundry

the L0D-CE goes on my neck...the P1-CE used to serve neck duty until sweat ate away the o-ring:shakehead


----------



## alfreddajero

Cool, nice collection man.......


----------



## Illum

its the bulk of my acquisition over the year since I've been to CPF...all this didn't pop out in one day...

mostly comparing costs on BST where basically all my lights came from
if you don't have to, don't pay MSRP...especially surefire:shakehead


----------



## alfreddajero

Yes i understand......im still working on my collection....its going to get big one day.


----------



## ConfederateScott

These are my Surefire lights. I mark my lights with green reflective tape. Sorry my photography skills aren't better.


----------



## Illum

lol a KL6 on an M6


----------



## Cuso

Illum_the_nation said:


> lol a KL6 on an M6


I wonder what the runtime is on that one??


----------



## ConfederateScott

The runtime is unbelievable on the M6/KL6 combo. On a single set of batteries I have been taking a fifteen minute nightly walk for months......and it's still bright as the first one. Last night I took the batteries out and tested them on my load tester....they still show 100% after over two months of use. I'm gonna turn it on this weekend and leave it turned on laying on the coffee table just see how long I can go on a single set of batts before they go completely dead. I'll post the results in a new thread.


----------



## Illum

Size15s did it for a demonstration, I didn't know the KL6 was actually being utilized in this manner. :thumbsup:


----------



## SRacer2000

Dats a nice ferret, um hum. I like taters.

Nice set!



ConstableScott said:


> These are my Surefire lights. I mark my lights with green reflective tape. Sorry my photography skills aren't better.


----------



## Caligvla

sizzlechest said:


> Custom wood mags done by CPF member "WILL":



How can I get one of these??? Does he make 4D or 6D versions?


----------



## toby_pra

@sizzlechest

WOW great collection man!


----------



## Illum

If I recall correctly someone in customs sold a batch of wood bodied minimags, it could be will but I'm not sure. I don't believe there was ever D-cell maglites that are customized in this manner

nice presentation box though, thats a plus for any collection:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra

I think that would very crazy :huh:

A maglite 4d in would...WOW!


----------



## katsyonak

Caligvla said:


> How can I get one of these??? Does he make 4D or 6D versions?


You can find them in will's Exotic Wood Mini-Mags thread. will made several lights for me and I only have good things to say about him.

I don't think he can do C / D mags because he's got a mini lath.


----------



## Illum

just like to share something interesting, I took this when I was clearing out the counter top today...I didn't realize how through I have been in "forcefully enlightening" the family since the time when I got away with installing fauxtons to [almost] everyones keys at a semi-formal gathering


----------



## Illum




----------



## herrlich1

hi,

here are mine (can you call this already a collection???):

Mag 2D, Minimag 2xAA black, Minimag 2xAA blue, Lumapower M3, Maglite Solitaire, Liteflux LF2





herrlich1


----------



## tsx

This is the collection i have at the time these are not all the lights i own  enjoy!


----------



## Tempest UK

tsx said:


> This is the collection i have at the time these are not all the lights i own  enjoy!



Have you thought about trying the Inova lights? :nana:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## tsx

Tempest UK said:


> Have you thought about trying the Inova lights? :nana:
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 

I tried a couple of them :nana:


Regards,

tsx


----------



## toby_pra

why should everybody own only expensive custom lights!?:shakehead 

these are also nice collections, but never lights i would bye...:duh2:


----------



## LK5GB7

just my trusty L6. 

i used a sony T5 for the macro, so nothing too impressive. at least not on the 800x600


----------



## ConfederateScott

Well I turned the M6/KL6 combo on last night and give it the ol' run test. It maintained brightness in regulation for 4 hours and 25 minutes. That was with a new set of Surefire CR123's. When it finally started to dim it went fairly fast. Total darkness at 4 hours 45 minutes. Just thought I'd share that with ya'll.


----------



## Illum

ff...ff..phore hours!? 
wow, first surefire "hurricane" light in the M series 

did the KL6 burn your fingerprints off by then?


----------



## toby_pra

@ Illum the Nation

Did you have something like the new Arc LS in the left of your
first picture???


----------



## Illum

toby_pra said:


> @ Illum the Nation
> 
> Did you have something like the new Arc LS in the left of your
> first picture???



I don't own an arc 
this pic http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/9890/03182008001hm4.jpg ?
on the far left is a McLuxIII-PD with a lanyard:huh:


----------



## Centropolis

RichS said:


> Here are a few I purchased in Q4 of last year :sick2:...thanks CPF!!
> 
> - Fenix P3D RB 100
> - Deree CL1H
> - Deree DBS
> - Olight T10 Q5
> - Olight T20 Q5
> - Wolf-Eyes Defender Q2
> - Wolf-Eyes Sniper Q5
> - Tiablo A8s Q5
> - Tiablo A1
> - SureFire L1 Cree
> - SureFire C2
> - Streamlight TL-3 (Carley hotwired)
> - NiteCore Defender Infinity
> - Dexlight 1.0
> - Regalight WT1



Where can I get a case like that? that fits everything so perfectly?


----------



## Monocrom

*Answer about case.*



Centropolis said:


> Where can I get a case like that? that fits everything so perfectly?


 
Go back to page 2 and read post #45, in this thread.


----------



## BUZ

Cuso said:


> OK heres the new arrival, Novatac 120P-B...notice how the factory bezel somehow fell under the Dremel. I have no idea how it happened..





WOW looks amazing! oo:


----------



## Team Member

Well, it´s not all of my lights but atleast one of the latest in my small collection..

Surefire Kroma Milspec :thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra

@ Illum_the_Nation

Sorry buit looks like the new Arc LS on the first view...


----------



## Illum

4 [FOUR] M6s!?




toby_pra, :wave::nana:...


----------



## Team Member

Illum_the_nation said:


> 4 [FOUR] M6s!?




Where???


Ooh, you mean those.. 

Found a few when I was cleaning. Probably I just throw them with the rest of the garbage...


----------



## Shreknow91

feel free to throw that garbage my way :twothumbs :naughty:


----------



## alfreddajero

Dang that Novatac looks sexy.......whats the length of the torch.


----------



## Illum

I'll take the table if your going to "throw it out" also

I don't need another M6 to feed, mines already malnourished


----------



## Taboot

Very modest by CPF standards, but I like them all. 

Left to right: 
1. - 4D [email protected]
2. - Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake w/ EO-13
3. - M6
4. - G3 w/ EO-9
5. - A2
6. - E2E
7. - E2E
8. - P3D Q5


----------



## Illum

interesting bezel shade on that E2e, did it came like that?


----------



## Taboot

Illum_the_nation said:


> interesting bezel shade on that E2e, did it came like that?


 

Yeah, I thought it was kind of weird too. It's really quite olive drab.


----------



## Patriot

I just thought I'd post the V3 because it's purty. I just now noticed that there is dust on it though...grrrr.


----------



## Taboot

Wow! Really nice!


----------



## alfreddajero

Yes they are......nice and shiny.


----------



## beavo451

Quick and dirty pic of my small collection. Missing Black HA E2L... was given to my sister.

I'm a Surefire whore.


----------



## alfreddajero

Now that is impressive.


----------



## Patriot

This probably isn't worthy of this thread but just a silly, horse'in around picture:


----------



## Monocrom

Patriot36 said:


>


 
It kinda looks like a gathering of older aunts, come to see the cute new baby.

Awww.....


----------



## toby_pra

@Patroit36

Very nice your collection. Did you polish your Gatlight?


----------



## Patriot

Monocrom said:


> It kinda looks like a gathering of older aunts, come to see the cute new baby.
> 
> Awww.....




ROFL!!!!!!!!!!! That's hilarious to me because that was sort of the intention when I took the picture. Local CPFer XPLRN asked me to send him pictures of the V3. I told him that some other shiny lights had come out to see the new arrival. You have outstanding observation skills. :laughing:




> *toby_pra*
> @Patroit36
> 
> Very nice your collection. Did you polish your Gatlight?




Sorry, I can't claim the polishing on this light. It was done by LuxLunatic before I owned the light. Both he and Kenster are awesome with the polishing skills....some others too but their work always stands out.


----------



## Monocrom

Patriot36 said:


> ROFL!!!!!!!!!!! That's hilarious to me because that was sort of the intention when I took the picture. Local CPFer XPLRN asked me to send him pictures of the V3. I told him that some other shiny lights had come out to see the new arrival. You have outstanding observation skills. :laughing:


 
LOL.

Thank You. And it looks like you achieved your goal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Olaf_S

Some little beauties from Rob



















Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Tempest UK

Olaf_S said:


> Some little beauties from Rob
> 
> Greetings
> Olaf



Not sure what I like more - the lights or the backgrounds 

Nice photos 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

medium roasted...dunno, is that java?


----------



## Tempest UK

Illum_the_nation said:


> medium roasted...dunno, is that java?



They look like smarties to me :nana:



Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Olaf_S

After M&M and Espresso,

now it`s

*Da-Pasta-Time*















Bon appétit


Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Olaf_S

Last one for today


























Greetings
Olaf


----------



## toby_pra

WOW, Olfa you have an awesome Collection!


----------



## 276

i like those cool flames


----------



## schrenz

Hi Olaf,
awesome pics :thumbsup:.
I wonder because you just don't look like having a food-problem .

Best
Jens


----------



## Patriot

Awesome pics Olaf! What a neat collection of variety you have. I dig the Orb collection especially. 

Good stuff in this tread.


----------



## alfreddajero

I like what you used for the background, very nice indeed.


----------



## Olaf_S

*

Still waiting for seven*






















Oh, sorry

i meant Spy007 :naughty:

Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Tempest UK

Nice pictures as always, Olaf 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## toby_pra

Hi Olaf!

Thats not normal...:huh:

i am so jealous!!!:shrug:

:twothumbs


----------



## aussiebob

My total collection so far.






The two fenix are easily my favourites.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*It's just gotten completely outta hand.....*


My Surefire Collection


----------



## houtex

I tried to take some pics today








Gotta give credit to Cuso for the inspiration at the attempted polishing and blue microfiber cloth.


----------



## houtex

Not my pic,I found it online but i like it.


----------



## toby_pra

Wow nice pics!


----------



## Shreknow91

DaFABRICATA, it that a modded M6 i spy there? top shelf under the glass thingy?

whats it modded with?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Shreknow91 said:


> DaFABRICATA, it that a modded M6 i spy there? top shelf under the glass thingy?
> 
> whats it modded with?


 


Actually it is a Surefire M111D 9 volt Handgun Weaponlight. The KT4 is modded with 3 Seouls and 3 Mcr27s Reflectors. The M111D looks kind like a stubby M6.








*KL4 with 3 Seouls------KL2 with 4 Bare Seouls 1 reflectored------KT4 with 3 Seouls with 3 McR27s reflectors*


----------



## Cuso

Time to display the current rotation...
1. Aleph A1 - Ti bezel , Seoul modded Aleph body and Switch

2. A19- Cree P4, Dual stage , SS Peu bezel with 3 green trits

3. AMc Mule Cree P4, was black colored...not anymore, went under the dremel.

4. HDS U42 Stock, and will remain like it is, its a lotto winner. SS bezel, knurled switch

5. HDS U60 Seoul modded, polished Nova bezel

6. Novatac 120P , modded with TIR optic (Supernova), Ti bezel and lanyard ring flamed..

7. Novatac 120P Black, Stock, AlTin bezel empty slots ( missing one darn green trit!!) 

8. LunaSol , this one speaks for itself..

9. Surefire KL1 , modded with TFFC emmiter, Mcr20 reflector , DD, UCL, E1E body, Tailguard...

10. Orb Raw Cree , dual stage 120-80

11. Orb Raw , splash ano, dual stage Seoul modded, very very bright.

12. VG1 bodies- Black and Nat. both are flawless..







13. One of my first lights, Peak Carribean brass. Lux version, very bright. 

14. EN Blocky Boy. The new baby, running a Flupic board, absurdly bright.

15. Surefire Backup head on the VG1 black body, perfect combo.

16. Longbow Micra , running a GD950 board and Seoul USXOH by Photon on a McCapsule. Stock optics.
17. 17670 Body and cap for the Novas and HDS.


----------



## Patriot

Nice Cuso. Do you have any "head" plans for those two VG1's?


----------



## Illum

nice shot cuso :thumbsup:

we don't see longbows very often anymore:sigh:


----------



## HoopleHead

Cuso said:


> 15. Surefire Backup head on the VG1 black body, perfect combo.


 

hotness.


----------



## Cuso

Patriot36 said:


> Nice Cuso. Do you have any "head" plans for those two VG1's?


Thanks for the comments... The black VG1 is usually mated to the Backup head, and yes its very sexy looking :naughty: .The nat one I keep has spare for the A19 head. 






Houtex , good to know you took the path to the polishing side. I have bad news about the clip though...





Yep..RUST from hell!! Seems like the clips are only carbon steel, not stainless. IM gonna have to take the plunge and order some in Ti.:devil:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Cuso,
* Very nice collection you have!!! *


The VG1/Backup head is my EDC with a small key-ring attached to the hole and 3 keys. It really is an awesome little set-up that fits in the pocket great. I take my flashlight and keys with me everywhere, might as well have 'em together......uhhh unless I loss 'em, that would suck!


----------



## toby_pra

Hello Dafab!

nice KT4 head! How bright is it?


----------



## houtex

My most treasured flashlight, Aleph A19 on a Vital Gear FB1 in natural HAIII. I polished the PEU bezel and factory clip,stuck some Glowinc in the bezel holes and wrapped the head in O-rings to help avoid scratches.












If I'm posting too many bad pics let me know.


----------



## HoopleHead

is this the same VG body? http://www.vital-gear.com/flashlight_bodies_fb1.htm

are they still readily available, any more info? can i get one of these, and a surefire E1B Backup, and put em together and thats it?

thanks for any info. im hooked, gotta have one now


----------



## Nitroz

Latest lights from left to right.
1. Copper mini mag with Nite-Ize clicky and Hi power 5mm
2. Surefire C2 with R2 Drop in
3. Vortex KC-1 with XR-E
4. Black Nickel Mule
5. Ultrafire SS C3
6. Pineapple body with Aleph 3 head no emitter yet
7. Surefire 6p
8. Pink MM with UV(Wife's toilet inspector light)
9. Cutdown 2c Flupic with Seoul 18650
10. Another Vortex KC-1
11. Aspheric Q5 Mag with SS bezel ring
12. Gladius with TFFC k2


----------



## H2Orower

I'm still pretty new here to CPF, but I'm enjoying this forum and my marvelous little Surefire lights. I've only just today figured out how to post pictures so here I go.. So far, I've only photographed my favorite - the E1B w/ Z68 tailcap. Thanks to some of the collection photos here on CPF, I got the idea to order the Z68 and I can't be happier with how it works with this light. I also have an L1, E2L, and E2DL, which I'll photo together another time.


----------



## Nitroz

That z68 tail cap looks like a McGizmo creation.:thinking:


----------



## MorpheusT1

Nitroz said:


> That z68 tail cap looks like a McGizmo creation.:thinking:


Definatively Surefire.
And a part of the Surefire Scoutlight.

I did not know these were sold separately.


Benny


----------



## Nitroz

MorpheusT1 said:


> Definatively Surefire.
> And a part of the Surefire Scoutlight.
> 
> I did not know these were sold separately.
> 
> 
> Benny


 I just meant it looked liked one of his creations. Did SF always have that cap design?


----------



## MorpheusT1

Im really not sure but i belive it has been a part of the Scoutlight since it came out.
The I.C.E had these tailcaps aswell...Rare early Led E2D..possibly just a spcial edition..dunno for sure..
Ive never seen one on a E1E or E2E/E2D

The tailcap rocks thats for sure and i wish these were available in both HA and HA-BK.


----------



## Nitroz

Nice! I would like to see one of those on my new 6p.


----------



## H2Orower

Interesting story on this tailcap... After seeing some of the collections here on CPF, I became interested in this particular tailcap and called Surefire customer support to inquire. I described the design as best as I could over the phone, calling it a smooth shrouded tailcap without the scallops that the E2D had. The SF rep said she did not know of any such tailcap in the 5 years that she worked there. She said the best she could do was to sell me the tailcap that is used on the E2D and she claimed it was called the Z68, so that's what I ordered. I was pretty psyched when UPS delivered the pictured tailcap which had the part number Z68 on the bag, but is clearly NOT the tailcap used on the current defenders.:shrug::twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra

Nice collection Nitroz.

I like your black nickel mule...:thumbsup:


----------



## Nitroz

toby_pra said:


> Nice collection Nitroz.
> 
> I like your black nickel mule...:thumbsup:



Thanks! I just received that one thanks to Moeman.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nitroz said:


> Nice! I would like to see one of those on my new 6p.



It would be nice if they made this type of tailcap for the C series, but not so at this time.

Bill


----------



## Cuso

The latest, I call them the "stealth" lights... Matte dark-grey Gun-Kote finish. Orb Raw Cree & AMc Mule with a Cree light engine. Clip was fired, and the screws where Coca-Colaed by yours truly.Mules rock...:rock:


----------



## electromage

Cuso said:


> The latest, I call them the "stealth" lights... Matte dark-grey Gun-Kote finish. Orb Raw Cree & AMc Mule with a Cree light engine. Mules rock...:rock:



Those lights look awesome Cuso... how did you get that done? How does the finish compare to HA?


----------



## watchcollector1968

Dont have them all photographed, but here are a few.


----------



## souptree

Nice Mule, cuso!!! :twothumbs


----------



## greenLED

souptree said:


> Nice Mule, cuso!!! :twothumbs


Absolutely stunning. I like the contrast between the matter finish and the colored clip.


----------



## Illum

watchcollector1968 said:


> Dont have them all photographed, but here are a few.



what kinda dorcy is that?!
looks *ALMOST *like a cheap 27LT:candle:


----------



## bf1

You just gotta love them...


----------



## toby_pra

its not easy to be not jealous! :kiss:


----------



## watchcollector1968

Illum_the_nation said:


> what kinda dorcy is that?!
> looks *ALMOST *like a cheap 27LT:candle:


Its a dorcy 3xAAA 120 lumens light. It has a clicky swith that lights up green as long as the batteries are good and turns red when they get low. Its bright, and a neat toy but nothing else. It feels flimsy overall and the switch feels like junk.


----------



## orb

I like your Stealth Raw Cuso :thumbsup:


----------



## Cuso

orb said:


> I like your Stealth Raw Cuso :thumbsup:


If it comes from the master himself , then it must really look good. Thanks Rob...


----------



## Furrballz

It is simply amazing to browse through all the wonderful pictures of your respective individual collections....:wow: 
Can someone enlighten a newbie like me, what Olaf's "flame" lights are? Thank you!


----------



## KeyGrip

The blue/black and orange/black jobs? They're TnC lights. I want to say they're from the Hyperlux family but I'm not sure.


----------



## Furrballz

Thank you for the information Keygrip!


----------



## Illum

bf1 said:


> You just gotta love them...



are those hard disk platters?:candle:


----------



## climberkid

and no thats not a stock m*g. its got a malkoff and a 4c conversion. nothing too outstanding, but my first real mod.:thumbsup:


----------



## SilentK

Nice climberkid. I see you have your IPhone on the CPF homepage.:thumbsup: I bet you use your stungun and benchmade to protect your lights what brand and model is that shortwave in the black and white photo. {not that i have any money to get one or need one but hey..... it may come in handy if for some reason i need one.}


----------



## toby_pra

Cuso said:


> The latest, I call them the "stealth" lights... Matte dark-grey Gun-Kote finish. Orb Raw Cree & AMc Mule with a Cree light engine. Clip was fired, and the screws where Coca-Colaed by yours truly.Mules rock...:rock:


 
How did you color that ti-clip?


----------



## Cuso

toby_pra said:


> How did you color that ti-clip?


Heat, take a torch to it until you achieve the desired color..I do it in spots, the more heat you apply you get different color.


----------



## climberkid

SilentK said:


> Nice climberkid. I see you have your IPhone on the CPF homepage.:thumbsup: I bet you use your stungun and benchmade to protect your lights what brand and model is that shortwave in the black and white photo. {not that i have any money to get one or need one but hey..... it may come in handy if for some reason i need one.}


why thank you. i have the perfect security system for my lights, it just scares people away (cuz it makes me look kinda crazy i guess :duh2 The scanner in the back is a Uniden BC246T. its not digital and im thinking of getting rid of it for the BCD396T to keep up with technology. in the other pic my base station is a Uniden BCT15. i love my scanners. :thumbsup:


----------



## gollum

my latest flashlight is the Draco
























I also use a novatac 120p and Bitz for edc
and carry the cheap (Dx $25) s/s ultrafire c6s at work so anyone can borrow it.

tiablo a9s for a thrower and a mte ssc p7 for backyard illumination


----------



## desertrat21

Here are some of mine...


----------



## climberkid

is that a milky e2d?


----------



## desertrat21

It's a Creemator I have on an E2DL body/tailcap. On two primaries that little Creemator can send morse messages to Mars!:naughty:


----------



## smopoim86

Jet 1 MK IBS and zebralight H30
A friend and I were playing with the cameras the other night and shot this.


----------



## climberkid

These we kinda copied from Shelby Chan... he is damn good


----------



## pactchncn

Hey, I took those photos that climberkid just posted. :twothumbs He supplied the light.


----------



## loszabo

desertrat21 said:


> Here are some of mine...



Permission to use your images as desktop background, Sir!

Beautiful photos and amazing collection. Wow! :twothumbs


----------



## climberkid

hey pacth! you following me around?! good luck on writing your paper today. hehe :laughing:


----------



## desertrat21

Gewährte Erlaubnis! Vielen Dank für das Fragen!

Permission granted! Thank you for asking!:wave:



loszabo said:


> Permission to use your images as desktop background, Sir!
> 
> Beautiful photos and amazing collection. Wow! :twothumbs


----------



## loszabo

desertrat21 said:


> Gewährte Erlaubnis! Vielen Dank für das Fragen!
> 
> Permission granted! Thank you for asking!:wave:



Dankeschoen!


----------



## DM51

Gesundheit.


----------



## climberkid

you guys make me laugh. speaking all that german. my roommate knows a lot of german and he was laughing along with me.


----------



## DM51

That was German? I was trying to be polite - I thought that was loszabo sneezing. LOL


----------



## Illum

by my dictionary loszabo said TYVM


----------



## SilentK

loszabo said:


> Dankeschoen!


Ja, bin ich auch sechzig prozent deutsch.  ich bin nur wie funf prozent english. gunzeilman familie. einmal von den reichsten familien in deutschland durring die 1800er Jahren., wenn Sie im Buch anschauen, sie werden meinen Namen sehen. nachkomme von emma nowak

I am thinking about starting a thread in the cafe for us german speakers called "the deutsch thread" should i?

{ https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2530007#post2530007 } 

My simple collection:































It is about time i spilled some of my pics:nana: Sorry if they are too big. photobucket says they are all 800x600


----------



## DM51

Illum_the_nation said:


> by my dictionary loszabo said TYVM


I know. I was just joking. 

--------------------------------

SilentK, I'm not sure your math adds up there. Unless you go back at least four generations of quite complicated miscegenation, you don't get to 5% or 60%.


----------



## loszabo

DM51 said:


> I know. I was just joking.
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> SilentK, I'm not sure your math adds up there. Unless you go back at least four generations of quite complicated miscegenation, you don't get to 5% or 60%.



Equals to rich and spoiled!


----------



## toby_pra

loszabo said:


> Equals to rich and spoiled!


----------



## nakahoshi

My attempt, 



Not that great


Aleph 2 EN with EN Aleph McClicky and A19 Nickel on Aleph McClicky EN.






















Enjoy
-bobby


----------



## Smile

hi,everybody,I am a new freind here,but I do not know how to upload the pictures to this thread,so sorrow and shame...:mecry:
Could I get help from some kind-hearted guys?
Thank you so much,so much:bow:


----------



## ConfederateScott

I finally got around to taking a family photo.


----------



## alfreddajero

Hey i have a question to ask whats that tape wrapped around the heads and at the rear of the tailcap.


----------



## ConfederateScott

It's green reflective tape. If I drop a light on the ground in the dark (with it turned off) it'll be easier to find. Also, I can identify my lights more easily if someone "borrows" one. It doesn't damage the HA finish at all but it is very, very difficult to get off once it is applied. It is the kind of reflective tape used on police cars. Ebay is a good source for it. It can be bought in all colors and several sellers sell it in small quantities. (by the foot) The lights in the 2 o'clock and 3 o'clock positions (6P, C3, 6PL, E2D and 9Z) that appear to have gold colored trim actually has black tape that isn't even noticeable until light is shined on it, then it reflects in a silver/gold color. But until light is shined on it you can't even tell it's there.


----------



## alfreddajero

Is there a store that you know would most likely carry them...i like that idea, had to show the wife your collection and she diggs it man.


----------



## ConfederateScott

I don't believe you'll find any of the reflective tape like this in a store, at least I never have. You'll likely only find the kind made for trailer applications and it is stiff and usually only comes in red. It doesn't take well to curved surfaces either. To get the real good kind you'll have to mail order it. I have some laying here on the coffee table in black. Not a lot but if you'd like enough to do a few lights PM me your address and I'll mail some to you at no charge.


----------



## Shreknow91

Is it possible for me to get enough for a 6p and to go around a 3D maglite a couple of times? If not, thats ok:thumbsup:


----------



## 3rdrock

Where di you get the green? mag-lite at ?



ConfederateScott said:


> I finally got around to taking a family photo.


----------



## ConfederateScott

I ordered that "pond scum green" Maglite from a custom annodizing guy who was selling on Ebay. I got that one and a gold colored one at the same time. 

I also had a 6P and a 6Z in that same green color one time but I sold them during some hard times. I still regret selling them but when you have to pay bills you gotta do what you gotta do. If I remember correctly Arewethereyetdad bought them. But I could be wrong, that was years ago.

Shreknow91 I've got you some black reflective tape on the way for your 6P and Mag.


----------



## AMD

Nitecore Defender Infinity (My first _nice_ light)
SOG Blink






edit: I didn't even realise I have never posted before :wave: everyone!


----------



## climberkid

thats a match made in heaven. and :welcome:!!!! well posting anyway


----------



## Illum

ConfederateScott said:


> I finally got around to taking a family photo.



reflective tape + surefire = total awesomeness :wow: :kewlpics:


----------



## alfreddajero

The tape just makes it look even better for some reason.


----------



## desertrat21

*Photography*

Photography is another passion of mine. I was experimenting tonight with some different lighting and thought I'd share the results. The only things Photoshopped in the photos are the beams. 

A classic E1e:





My TK10:





One of my favorites of all time... The U2:


----------



## climberkid

great job! those look beautiful


----------



## loszabo

*desertrat21*, great photos: you are really taking color and light into consideration as well.


----------



## 276

where did u get the Wolf-Eyes P7-M90 i wish PTS flashlights would get those


----------



## Monocrom

276 said:


> where did u get the Wolf-Eyes P7-M90....


 
I might be wrong, but it looks like he took the stock head off of a regular M90 and then screwed on the P7 head off of a W.E. P7 Sniper. 

If I'm right, that's one helluva lego.

(If you look closely, you can see where the P7 head stops, and the bottom of the M90 body begins. There's also a bit of a color difference. The black P7 head is not _as_ black as the black M90 body).


----------



## Olaf_S

Theses little Wee`s

I like them :twothumbs























Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Monocrom

Olaf_S said:


> Theses little Wee`s
> 
> I like them :twothumbs....
> Greetings
> Olaf


 
Aww..... They're adorable.


----------



## Juggernaut

So I have finally gotten around to getting pictures of my collection. The main Pic only contains my nice lights. Cheap lights or lights occupied somewhere else were not in the Pic, such as: 2x Minimag lights, Coleman iron clad 2D, Coleman LED, Red ACE 2D, Mag solitaire, LED head lamp, 2x dynamo LED lights, and what ever else I forgot:thinking:.



In the Pic is: far left: red 166 Bigbeam, top left: RayOvac sportsmen lantern, bottom: 4D Maglite, above it: 6D xenon Maglite, to their left: coast waterproof LED, The big long one: modded 10D 30 watt RayOvac sportsmen 2 “Quasar”, small lights left to right above “Quasar”: Minimag 3xAA LED, 11.5 volt Cardboard Daymaker, 1960’s chrome plated copper Scout. To their right: 12 watt emergency Eveready captain with 18 Ah SLA, above it: The crappy rechargeable tinfoil / cardboard box light, to it’s left, my second brightest light: The Bigbeam 1766 C Power House "The Sun", to it’s left: Task Force, to it’s left: RayOvac sportsmen lantern with 30 Watt bulb and replaceable 7.2 Ah SLA, and lastly on top of the 4D and 6D my 2xAAA Minimag. 



I had to get a second Pic of my 1000 Watt GE light because it was downstairs and weighs 87 pounds. Runs on 6x 18Ah SLA batteries. At least it's got chrome:naughty:.



Just won these on Ebay last night "sellers pic." 2x bigbeam strap on 
lanterns. 

As you can see I really don’t own any high end Fenix, Surefire, Streamlight, or even any Dealeextreme lights. If my Mag’s aren’t good enough than I mod lights that will take the place of more expensive models, both matching reliability, runtime, and output of higher end lights “Though admittedly being larger and heaver”.


----------



## Illum

Juggernaut said:


> I had to get a second Pic of my 1000 Watt GE light because it was downstairs and weighs 87 pounds. Runs on 6x 18Ah SLA batteries. At least it's got chrome:naughty:.




you don't need a surefire, what you need is more batteries:twothumbs


----------



## Juggernaut

Illum_the_nation said:


> you don't need a surefire, what you need is more batteries:twothumbs


 
My real shortage seems to be things for all my batteries to plug into:sigh:. Even the GE 4557 1000 Watt bulb needs 28 volts “something none alternated regulated batteries can’t do:shakehead”. If I need more I can get more, however if my timing was even better then it was, I would have had the option of having 200 18ah SLA batteries handed to me! That would have been enough to have developed 390 amps at 120 volts! That’s 6 and a half times more amps consumed by the average 3 bedroom house in America! Though what would I ever have done with that much power?….:devil::devil:


----------



## digitaldave

Here's my collection so far:






Maglite MinMag 2AA with Terralux TLE-5EX
Surefire 6P
Fenix L1D Q5 CE
Fenix E01

The 6P is going to get a few upgrades... .

Dave.


----------



## Rossymeister

Row 4: Maglite 2D LED,2AA Incandescent,Red Solitaire,Silver InfraRed Solitaire,Blue Solitaire,Dorcy 2AA Aspheric.

Row 3: Surefire M6 Guardian,U2 Ultra,A2 Aviator,E2D Defender,E1B Backup,6P Incandescent,G2 Incandescent.

Row 2:Fenix P3D,L1D,P2D,Polished L0D-Q4,E1,E0

Row 1: NDI Silver,MJP Extreme III,Novatac 120P.

What Exactly Am I Missing?


----------



## Olaf_S

Flashlight - Bloom






Greetings
Olaf


----------



## bf1

Very nice indeed my friend.


----------



## gswitter

So, you're saying you like Spy's, Orb's and Gatlights then? 

Very nice, by the way.


----------



## MorpheusT1




----------



## FelmarCorp

Here's a few of the smaller flashlights in the collection..











I'll get some more pics of everything together...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Some really nice collections here!!:twothumbs


----------



## tx101

MorpheusT1 said:


>




Wow, Benny ... you got a nice collection there.
Just out of curiosity, I can see a head and tailcap from a Ganp Griffin
what happened to the body ???
Also is your KL3 1st Generation, stock or modded .... just me being curious again


----------



## MorpheusT1

tx101 said:


> Wow, Benny ... you got a nice collection there.
> Just out of curiosity, I can see a head and tailcap from a Ganp Griffin
> what happened to the body ???
> Also is your KL3 1st Generation, stock or modded .... just me being curious again


Thanks... 
Regarding the Griffin head..
Im bad...

I gutted a Griffin and sold the body to use the head on my L1.
The other big headed L1 is using a Proto A3 head from TnC.
Both have the Surefire L1 Mule head LE installed.The A3 one had to be modified to use a Seoul.

KL3 has a Cut down McR38 and a brand new Seoul P4-U2. It also sports a 3 Stage Driver. All done by ArcMania.It also sports a Custom GanP tail.(Similar to the Griffin)

One other light that is modded,but looks stock is The Surefire L1 with a Blue spot on the head. It has a Nice UV emitter in it,and that was perfectly executed by DarkZero.



Benny


----------



## darkzero




----------



## DaFABRICATA

darkzero said:


>


 



*NOW THATS JUST SICK!:green:!!!:huh::thumbsup:.....in a good way though*_ :nana:oo::bow::bow::rock:_


----------



## toby_pra

WOW awesome collection!


----------



## MorpheusT1

OMG Will!!


Nice pile *`o`* lights and beutiful picture aswell


----------



## lumafist

Very nice Will...!!


I guess you`ve been putting a few hours into that collection.....


----------



## Kiessling

Amazing !!! oo:
And very good picture indeed. 
:thumbsup:
bernie


----------



## greenLED

Will, that is an awesome collection!  

I've always loved the looks of the McLuxes.


----------



## Energie

Two of my favourite small lights.

Left: Surefire E1E with reflector McR20S, Seoul P4 U2, driver GD1000 (1.000 mA to the led)
Right: Surefire E1E with KX1 head /stock optic, Cree Q5, driver GD1000
Output >200lm, both can use CR123 batteries and RCR123 rechargeables.


----------



## toby_pra

Nice nice work out!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007

Here is a quick pic i took with a buddy's Canon 20D at PNC park, watching a Pirates game.


----------



## brighterisbetter

Solscud007 said:


> Here is a quick pic i took with a buddy's Canon 20D at PNC park, watching a Pirates game.



Nice pic, I'd like to see the full setup you've got there even more.


----------



## Solscud007

It is just a S.O.Tech gobag, in Multicam. I have a radio pouch in Coyote Tan on one side of the PALS to hold my M6 or M3. Below that I have a knock off Multicam medic pouch. On the other side I have a Condor Medic Pouch with KO multicam admin pouch attached to the outside of the Medic pouch pals. Below that I have a condor gadget pouch, in Multicam. thats pretty much it.


----------



## erlon

Well, I don´t have a collection of Flashlights.
I don´t have nice flashlights eighter... but I liked these clicks by me 


















Ps: I don´t know the english language very well too


----------



## eshishlo

Solscud007 said:


> Here is a quick pic i took with a buddy's Canon 20D at PNC park, watching a Pirates game.


 I can't belive that they let you into the stadium with that bag full of gear!!


----------



## alfreddajero

Nice pic of the RC-K4........


----------



## Solscud007

haha why? i dont have weapons in it. Well they do check bags. but there are so many hidey pockets their security isnt very thorough. I coul dhave snuck something bad into the stadium but im not like that.


----------



## GVS_Lakers

Here are my smaller, EDC type lights. A couple of them actually stock...


----------



## griff




----------



## GVS_Lakers

Hey Griff, I don't think you can count Troy's lights......:laughing: You know HE is the Ti KING.:naughty:


----------



## griff




----------



## toby_pra

Ohhhh griff you are crazy...man thats outstanding!


----------



## shomie911

Wow Griff, that is an impressive amount of lights!

Here's my modest collection:

My Asperical Q5 3D Maglite and Terralux P4 2D Maglite are missing.

From left to right, Arc-P CS, Fenix E01, KD Buckle Q5 V5, Streamlight Microstream, Inova X1 Gen.2, Inova X5, Mini-Mag with 5mm LED, Inova X03, Olight M20 Warrior, Peak Kino Bay SS P4, Peak McKinley SS 7 LED


----------



## bf1

Appe*TI*zers anyone?​


----------



## shomie911

bf1 said:


> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn195/jdu8908/AppeTIzers.jpg
> Appe*TI*zers anyone?​



I'll take a few!

Should I send you my address! :laughing:


----------



## brighterisbetter

bf1 said:


> Appe*TI*zers anyone?



Barry, that's just ridiculous:twothumbs. You too Mike.


----------



## brighterisbetter

griff said:


>


Hey Griff, what's with the tailcap of the light on it's side in bottom right of pic, next to the Mr.Bulk? I don't think I'm familiar with that one.


----------



## griff

brighterisbetter said:


> Hey Griff, what's with the tailcap of the light on it's side in bottom right of pic, next to the Mr.Bulk? I don't think I'm familiar with that one.


 
OLD: Custom Ti PD .........20 LPI checkering on piston
Very Good Condition... The light was modded with a Seoul emitter by original owner, also put in a McR20S reflector and exchanged the window (original one had fingerprint on inside). The beam is smooth and tint is as good as it gets wit a SSC. There is a GlowRing installed as window seal. This light comes with original piston.


----------



## Knife Boy

You sir....impress me



griff said:


>


----------



## toby_pra

@ knifeboy

You dont need to qoute all that pictures!  

You can also be impressed with talking to us...:twothumbs


----------



## Knife Boy

Sorry about quoting all the pictures. I didn't think about that when I was posting. I'll avoid that in the future.

"Impressed with talking to us"? What is this supposed to mean:shrug:?


----------



## varuscelli

Knife Boy said:


> Sorry about quoting all the pictures. I didn't think about that when I was posting. I'll avoid that in the future.
> 
> "Impressed with talking to us"? What is this supposed to mean:shrug:?


 
I think what he means is that you can express how impressive something is via the wording of your text message rather than the excessively long image quote than happens when you include all the images in your quote. 

I think he probably should have used the word "by" rather than the word "with"...in that you can express being impressed "by talking to us." 

Er...unless I'm wrong, of course.


----------



## GVS_Lakers

bf1 said:


> Appe*TI*zers anyone?​





I am crowning the NEW "Ti KING".....


:bow:


----------



## VillageIdiot

Holy _balls. _I don't even have close to what some people have here. Jeezus. 

Here's my pitiful collection that makes me feel rather inadequate, really. Left to right: Aurora R2 Buckle, green and chrome 9-LED's, SpiderFire R2, purple 2AA Mag with TerraLux drop-in. Oh, and a random knife =D


----------



## Solscud007

I used this picture as my inspiration. Compostion is different of course.


----------



## bf1

I could not agree with you more. Also great photo as well.


----------



## toby_pra

i like these strider collections...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

And you my friend have inspired me...:thumbsup:
plus I have a new camera


----------



## Solscud007

DaFABRICATA said:


> And you my friend have inspired me...:thumbsup:
> plus I have a new camera




I've actually noticed. The pictures you put up in the Rare/Unusual SF section seem different than your past photos.


----------



## shomie911

Here's mine.

Only been a few months since I've joined up, but I've already gotten a useful little collection going. :twothumbs

(Missing: Aspherical 3D [email protected] and [email protected] Terralux 2D)


----------



## Kiessling

Lately, I really like those Photons in fancy colors


----------



## knightrider

Love that wood-grain Photon Kiessling! Nice collection - something I never thought to collect. Very cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## tx101

Three GanPs


----------



## RobertM

Here are a few of my favorite pictures I've taken of some of my lights. You can click for larger versions hosted on Flickr.


----------



## Patriot

RobertM said:


>






I like that picture a lot. Nice job Robert


----------



## Chronos

*My SPY007 and My Custom Strider DDC DGG SMF T*


----------



## RobertM

Patriot36 said:


> I like that picture a lot. Nice job Robert



Thank you.


----------



## pyromaniac




----------



## alantch

Some of mine...










Sf M6 w/1185, 10W Mini-HID, Seoul P7 Mag, Mac's Sceptre


----------



## Ctrain




----------



## varuscelli

pyromaniac said:


>


 
Well done, pyromaniac. Very nicely executed shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## pyromaniac

Thank you!
Here another one: reduced to a blink!:thinking:


----------



## toby_pra

wuhhhh nice piston...:naughty:

Oh i already saw at messerforum.net :twothumbs


----------



## pyromaniac

Vielen Dank!

It turned out really nice. The polished piston looks great, as long as nobody touches it!


----------



## toby_pra

pyromaniac said:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> It turned out really nice. The polished piston looks great, as long as nobody touches it!


 
 thats live...:kiss:


----------



## bob4apple




----------



## darkzero

I was cleaning my desk & had to move my lights. Didn't realize I had this many now until I layed them all out. And I still have more that are put away. :shakehead I don't understand how they all fit on my desk. :thinking:







And of course they all wouldn't fit back on my desk.


----------



## 04orgZx6r

^^:wow:


----------



## MorpheusT1

That is mighty impressive Will :twothumbs

How many Arc`s do you have there?
Im counting 13 with heads.


Benny


----------



## Flashanator

YEP!!! UR ALL IMMENSE FLASHAHOLICS 

Dam these some collectors on here


----------



## darkzero

MorpheusT1 said:


> That is mighty impressive Will :twothumbs
> 
> How many Arc`s do you have there?
> Im counting 13 with heads.
> 
> 
> Benny


 
Thanks bud. I had no idea it was that many until I layed them out. Doesn't look like much when they're all sitting on my desk.

I never bothered to count all my Arcs either. I counted 11 fully functional LSs. There's a few more that are waiting to get built. I never intended to have this many LSs either, it just happened. Funny, only one of them ever gets used. There others just sit there yet I can't bare to part with any. This is the case with most of my lights. 

It's funny, I will never EDC a light until I aquire another spare that is mint. The PD-S was an exception though, it's the only light I ever carried without having a spare but I do now. I think I have a major psychological problem.


----------



## toby_pra

Oh man Will...great collection...!!!:twothumbs


----------



## RobertM

Here is a quick one of my new SF G2-HD. I like how it turned out. 





Robert


----------



## marcoc

My humble collection....need to rethink where it's headed. Thanks for looking.

Marco


----------



## Illum

nice longbow micra, haven't seen their lights for sometime now

is that radioactive ooze in the bottle?:naughty:


----------



## shomie911

Illum_the_nation said:


> nice longbow micra, haven't seen their lights for sometime now
> 
> is that radioactive ooze in the bottle?:naughty:



I was just thinking the same thing. :sick2:


----------



## darkzero

Illum_the_nation said:


> nice longbow micra, haven't seen their lights for sometime now
> 
> is that radioactive ooze in the bottle?:naughty:


 
I love my Longbows. I almost sold them once & luckily I didn't. I'll never make that mistake again. They were once very popular but seem to be forgotten these days. Just wish I bought more parts for them when they were available.


----------



## TranquillityBase

Nice LB's DZ...

I have one with a McClicky adapter...It's an awesome light.


----------



## gswitter

Love the Longbow's as well. I bought a bunch of the McCapsule kits and a few PR heads with the intent of modding mine someday, but have never gotten around to it. Still keeping an eye open for one of the LB Booster Heads and a twisty tailcap or two.

The Eco in particular ought to be a great mod host with the ability to take 3x123 and 2x17500 (love that it included the removable AA sleeve). I saw a few retailers still listing Eco's in stock recently.


----------



## Liberty1992

Dorcy 120 Lumens K2 Luxeon, Dorcy 1X123, Dorcy 9 LED, Mini Mag 2XAA, Mag Solitaire, Brinkmann 2XAA, 21 LED, 5 LED








im missing the tail cap for the Brinkmann and the reflector from the Mini Mag


----------



## streetmaster

Here's an older pic of a few of my lights...


----------



## streetmaster




----------



## Yota

marcoc said:


> My humble collection....need to rethink where it's headed. Thanks for looking.
> 
> Marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me what light is in the middle of the Ion and the zebralight in the front? Thanks


----------



## marcoc

That's an Amilite Cuty-XRE, Korean made cr123 light. I have to say that this is one of the brightest lights I've seen this size.


----------



## bf1

*Updated Collection as of November 17, 2008*


----------



## Liberty1992

bf1 said:


> *Updated Collection as of November 17, 2008*


dude that is f*ing ridiculous, and at the same time a total win


----------



## Yota

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yota

marcoc said:


> That's an Amilite Cuty-XRE, Korean made cr123 light. I have to say that this is one of the brightest lights I've seen this size.




Thanks


----------



## toby_pra

Hey bf1 thats not normal anymore... 

Holy cow!:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra

marcoc said:


> That's an Amilite Cuty-XRE, Korean made cr123 light. I have to say that this is one of the brightest lights I've seen this size.


 
Does anyone know about the quality of the amilite flashlights...?


----------



## bf1

toby_pra said:


> Hey bf1 thats not normal anymore...
> 
> Holy cow!:twothumbs


Hi Toby,
Who ever said I was normal?
Take care,
Barry :wave:


----------



## toby_pra

bf1 said:


> Hi Toby,
> Who ever said I was normal?
> Take care,
> Barry :wave:


 
You are so right man...


----------



## Juggernaut

Not a Flashlight picture actually but relating to flashlights I though this was pretty cute. I just came up with this idea when I was playing around with my only two CR123 with no light for them. At least they can't short out.


----------



## shomie911

Juggernaut said:


> Note a Flashlight picture actually but relating to flashlights I though this was pretty cute. I just came up with this idea when I was playing around with my only two CR123 with no light for them. At least they can't short out.



Those would have made great flashaholic treats during halloween. :laughing:

I would've loved to get a bag full of those instead of some useless candy.


----------



## csshih

yummy!


----------



## Illum

shomie911 said:


> Those would have made great flashaholic treats during halloween. :laughing:
> 
> I would've loved to get a bag full of those instead of some useless candy.



not to mention the fragrance of flashohol for years:duh2:


----------



## brighterisbetter

bf1 said:


> *Updated Collection as of November 17, 2008*


:huh2: I'm in awe of those pics Barry! I know it's a bit uncouth to ask details of one's profession, but would you mind sharing at least your 'field of business'? It would appear you're doing very well and it may be time for me to consider a career change  :wow::kewlpics:


----------



## tx101

bf1 said:


> *Updated Collection as of November 17, 2008*



That is mental :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lumafist

brighterisbetter said:


> :huh2: I'm in awe of those pics Barry! I know it's a bit uncouth to ask details of one's profession, but would you mind sharing at least your 'field of business'? It would appear you're doing very well and it may be time for me to consider a career change  :wow::kewlpics:


 

He is a magician for sure......!


----------



## Juggernaut

brighterisbetter said:


> :huh2: I'm in awe of those pics Barry! I know it's a bit uncouth to ask details of one's profession, but would you mind sharing at least your 'field of business'? It would appear you're doing very well and it may be time for me to consider a career change  :wow::kewlpics:


He sold all his worldly possessions, all he has left is that wall, the display case mounted on it and he barrowed the camera from a friend:laughing:.


----------



## bf1

Juggernaut said:


> He sold all his worldly possessions, all he has left is that wall, the display case mounted on it and he barrowed the camera from a friend:laughing:.


Thanks guys,
Just to show you who the boss of the household is! My wife just left me and only got 95% of my assets. I also got to keep the dog.


----------



## lumafist

Not a very nice move...
Take care and keep you`r head up......


:grouphug: CPF is allways here....


----------



## bf1

lumafist said:


> Not a very nice move...
> Take care and keep you`r head up......
> 
> 
> :grouphug: CPF is allways here....



Just pulling you leg guys.
I could not afford to leave her.:mecry:


----------



## Monocrom

bf1 said:


> Just pulling you leg guys.
> I could not afford to leave her.:mecry:


 
And she'd be legally entitled to half your flashlight collection.


----------



## lumafist

bf1 said:


> Just pulling you leg guys.
> I could not afford to leave her.:mecry:


 



Dagnabbit...

I fell for it...



Hit the deck and post 20 pics...!


----------



## toby_pra

lumafist said:


> Dagnabbit...
> 
> I fell for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the deck and post 20 pics...!


 
+1 :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled

Barry, I'm speechless after looking at your collection.

Fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisemissile

easilyled said:


> Barry, I'm speechless after looking at your collection.
> 
> Fantastic. :thumbsup:


 
ditto..! awesome. shiny, shiny, shiny..!


----------



## bf1

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. Have a great holiday.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## ICUDoc

bf1 I am speechless.....
Inspirational stuff!


----------



## streetmaster

Sorry the picture isn't very good, but here's some of my favorites out of my collection...


----------



## Black Rose

streetmaster said:


> Sorry the picture isn't very good, but here's some of my favorites out of my collection...


What's the Romisen light to the left of the RC-G2?


----------



## streetmaster

Black Rose said:


> What's the Romisen light to the left of the RC-G2?



That is a Romisen RC-I3 in the single cell configuration. It can be run on 1xCR123, 1xAA, or 2XAA. I usually run it on a CR123 because it's nice and small and fairly bright. Pretty decent light for just over 15 bucks.


----------



## brighterisbetter

I'm no photographer, but here's what I've got.


----------



## curlyfry562

Brighterisbetter, oo:. very nice collection, especially The big Mac on the left. 

I am waiting for a couple Milkys in the mail, when they get here I will post.


----------



## hamheart

here is my families collection


























sorry about the panoramic i only have two of the the two bulb surefires


----------



## hamheart

bf1 said:


> *Updated Collection as of November 17, 2008*



holy sh*^ that is F*&^%$# amazing, that IS the winning collection maybe not with numbers but with style
:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## cruisemissile

Olaf_S said:


> After M&M and Espresso,
> 
> now it`s
> 
> *Da-Pasta-Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon appétit
> 
> 
> Greetings
> Olaf


 
i like the visual artistry.


----------



## cruisemissile

bf1 said:


> *Updated Collection as of November 17, 2008*


 
Did I mention this pic makes me tingly??
love em..! 
excuse the question, do these works of art have names?
I can only recognize/name one, the Gatlight in the lower right.

perhaps a guide to identify these?
and what kind of work are you in afford all these babies.?


----------



## brighterisbetter

Nevermind.


----------



## streetmaster

brighterisbetter said:


> I see quite a few big pics that obviously exceed the 800x800 maximum picture dimension. Should these be resized to conform to the rules, or is this particular thread exempt, hence the "Flashlight Photography" title? If so, I'd like to edit my post above to include a higher resolution image.



I'm wondering which posts have the oversized pictures? :shrug:

And no, oversized pictures aren't allowed here either.


----------



## brighterisbetter

streetmaster said:


> I'm wondering which posts have the oversized pictures? :shrug:
> 
> And no, oversized pictures aren't allowed here either.


Whoops you're right, the one's I thought were oversized at first were just two smaller ones linked side-by-side giving the illusion of one image. I've edited my post to reflect my mistake. :huh:


----------



## streetmaster

brighterisbetter said:


> Whoops you're right, the one's I thought were oversized at first were just two smaller ones linked side-by-side giving the illusion of one image. I've edited my post to reflect my mistake. :huh:



Usually if someone does post an over sized pic, a mod catches it and either informs the person or changes it to a link.


----------



## tx101

brighterisbetter said:


> I'm no photographer, but here's what I've got.




That KL3 1st Gen/Leef ?/SW01 is very nice :thumbsup:
Is it Milky modded ? single or multi-emitter ?


----------



## brighterisbetter

tx101 said:


> That KL3 1st Gen/Leef ?/SW01 is very nice :thumbsup:
> Is it Milky modded ? single or multi-emitter ?


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2699852&postcount=2

Yep, I've actually got it for sale on B/S/T at this moment, but have switched out the Leef/SW01 for a TnC E2C and L4 setup. It's a Milky Tri-Rebel X510 single-mode, for a wall-o-light from around 6 feet.


----------



## tx101

brighterisbetter said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2699852&postcount=2
> 
> Yep, I've actually got it for sale on B/S/T at this moment, but have switched out the Leef/SW01 for a TnC E2C and L4 setup. It's a Milky Tri-Rebel X510 single-mode, for a wall-o-light from around 6 feet.



I have a KL3 Optimator/C2/SW02 set up ....... but I like the Leef body
I want your body ...... :devil:


----------



## lumafist

tx101 said:


> I have a KL3 Optimator/C2/SW02 set up ....... but I like the Leef body
> I want your body ...... :devil:


 
I want both..............


----------



## jasonck08

My goodness... and some of my friends think I have a lot. Some of you guys have 100+ of NICE lights.

I have no more than a dozen. Mostly DX lights and maglites and then a power on board HID.

I woud hate to see peoples battery collection!


----------



## mr.squatch

I started to post up some photos I had earlier in the year, but after looking at them, half the lights are gone now, and I have at least twice as many new ones. Maybe I'll wait for the 2009 thread :twothumbs

Also, I vote for an "add in a photo of your batteries" clause for the 09 thread as well. 

Just wow, I'd looked thru this thread earlier in the year, but having gone back thru the whole thing, it really is amazing. I had my gf look at a select few pics too, in an effort to shut her up. Lol, I kinda doubt it's gonna work. Wish me luck. 

g


----------



## curlyfry562

My relatively small collection of Surefires. I am getting close to needing a Pelican case.


----------



## toby_pra

curlyfry562 said:


> My relatively small collection of Surefires. I am getting close to needing a Pelican case.


 
That wont last long...


----------



## streetmaster




----------



## foxtrot824

I'm just beginning the collection, and I also only have a cell phone camera at this time but here is what I've got




[url=http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/9397/frontshotfh2.jpg]


[/URL]


----------



## streetmaster

foxtrot824 said:


> I'm just beginning the collection, and I also only have a cell phone camera at this time but here is what I've got


I don't think those are the right links. They're not working. :shrug:

Edit: Working now


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## Steve L

Raw Da​ 





















Ti Bulk​ 










Happy Holidays!!!​ 
Best wishes,
Steve


----------



## chipwillis

Just missing 2 Titanium lights that Milky will be doing.


----------



## bf1

Hi Steve & Corey,
You both have impeccable taste.
Regards,
Barry :twothumbs


----------



## streetmaster




----------



## Daniel_sk

My new Novatac 120E
(picture taken under bad light conditions)


----------



## Monocrom

Nice Leef-bodied M3 you got in the background.


----------



## christopher6968

Not pictured is my wine light set an a few mini m*gs 




nosey cat was collected from a dumpster at work


----------



## rockz4532

not pictured is my soon to be here LD01, and E01, and also a 2d MAGLed

















from left to right
DX keychain light
Fenix P2D-CE
Unknown 3xAAA LED light
Romisen RC-G2
TaskForce 1xAA
Inova X5 (white LED's)
Inova X5 (blue LED's)
Surefire G2 BLK
Surefire G2 CAMO
Riverrock 2xaa Luxeon
Unknown 2xaa LED light
Companion Cheapy Light
Minimag 2xAA with LED dropin
Coleman MAX 2xaa
Energizer LED/Florescent Light
Garrity Wind-up Light


----------



## BlueBeam22

Here is my AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator. This turned out to be the highest quality flashlight photo I have taken, so I wanted to post it here.
'


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## streetmaster

Sardaukar said:


>



The T1 is _still_ a beautiful light. I would try a TK10, but knowing me I'd get another off-center spot. I've had very bad luck with that on my Fenix's.


----------



## Sardaukar

streetmaster said:


> The T1 is _still_ a beautiful light. I would try a TK10, but knowing me I'd get another off-center spot. I've had very bad luck with that on my Fenix's.



:thumbsup: If I had to choose, I'd carry the T1 over the TK10. Bezel up is my preference.


----------



## alfreddajero

This is not my whole collection but it will do, not as impressive as some of the others but it makes me happy.






**


----------



## BlueBeam22

Here is my Husky 2D.


----------



## shomie911

My new (used) 4-sided Surefire Aviator A2-WH!

Isn't she gorgeous? I love this light. 






My Clicky 140-Cn is on the way too.


----------



## BlueBeam22

Very nice looking SF Aviator shomie911.:twothumbs


Reflector shot of my Coleman 530 lumen LED spotlight:


----------



## toby_pra

very nice used this baby...:thumbsup:


----------



## Barbarin

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/4615/editmg6460wk6.jpg


----------



## Barbarin

Summer, Herradura beach, Granada (SPAIN).

It was the latest Barbolight U-15, and the picture was taken after a very nice dive.

Hope you like it.

Javier


----------



## shomie911

Barbarin said:


> Summer, Herradura beach, Granada (SPAIN).
> 
> It was the latest Barbolight U-15, and the picture was taken after a very nice dive.
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> Javier



PM sent with question. :twothumbs


----------



## Tempest UK

shomie911 said:


> My new (used) 4-sided Surefire Aviator A2-WH!
> 
> Isn't she gorgeous? I love this light.



New tailcap by the looks of it 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## shomie911

Tempest UK said:


> New tailcap by the looks of it
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



I noticed that, the knurling is different. Doesn't bother me though, I just wanted that great 4-sided body. 

A friend of mine is going to mod the LED ring with MJ LEDs so I can use rechargeables.

In case anyone wanted to know AW's IMR16340 cells fit the smaller diameter 4-sided A2 battery tube.


----------



## seale_navy

christopher6968 said:


> Not pictured is my wine light set an a few mini m*gs
> 
> nosey cat was collected from a dumpster at work


 wow u have lots of Pelican M6. not many people have it on this forum, well at least its not so popular around here. Pelican has yet to give it an update though. its been so long since 2005.

In the UK those M6 #2330 are more expensive than a surefire 6P LED..


----------



## darkzero

seale_navy said:


> wow u have lots of Pelican M6. not many people have it on this forum, well at least its not so popular around here.


 
The M6 was very popular around here, just don't see them anymore these days. I started seeing less interest in them (Lithium incan model) when they changed the screw in bulb assy & seperate reflector to a complete lamp assy with the reflector. There was talk about the new ones no longer having the threads inside the body so the McModules won't work in them. Not sure if that's what became of them. I still have all mine with the threads inside. I still have one that has the Shark UV arry in it too. Never seen the ones with the battery symbol on them though, I guess only the LED models have it?


----------



## seale_navy

me too. I have the M6 LED as well and mine doesnt come with the battery symbol on the tail cap. Unfortunately pelican did not give them an update. It's weird that Pelican is still selling them as they are really obsolete..

And I dont know why here in the UK, Peli M6 LED and M6 3W LEd are more expensive than a surefire 6P, E1B and E2DL. weird since they are technology dated 4 years ago.

The 1st time I heard about Pelican is when Pelican 1st launch their M6 LED#2330 which is back in 2005. Now is almost 2009 and still no update from them. They came up with Pelican 7060 and 8060 but all those a huge nad bulky.. sigh..

Nevertheless, I think the Pelican M6 is still one of the best looking flashlight around...


----------



## Illum

rockz4532 said:


> not pictured is my soon to be here LD01, and E01, and also a 2d MAGLed



I take it you've converted your G2-BK into a 3 battery holder?:naughty:


----------



## BlueBeam22

My super powerful 2D CREE XR-E flashlights


----------



## Andrew Nik

*Surefire E1L - just only photograph*





Click for hi-res


----------



## warpdrive

*Re: Surefire E1L - just only photograph*

pretty!


----------



## BlueBeam22




----------



## ernsanada




----------



## jblackwood

sizzlechest said:


> In the true spirit of CPF I would like to introduce the wall-o-maglites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid Colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remainder of stock light collection & fuschia / light pink collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some misc stock lights & burgundy red / old school black collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bronze / copper collection extras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flamebrainz collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom wood mags done by CPF member "WILL":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom finished / Custom Plated / Powder Coated Lights / Splash anodized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom machined and HA3 coated collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modified collection: (my worker bees)



For those of you who are interested in finding out more about maglite collecting please visit the collection thread at: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147541[/quote]

Where did you get these cases? My wife wants me to get some to get my flashlights out of the drawers. Thanks.


----------

